# 72 Gallon Bow Front Burst???



## xwearthegrdgex

This post really has nothing to do with the water type, just a question about an aquarium itself.. I went into the local pet store today for information on setting up an overflow/sump tank underneath my 72 gallon bow front aquarium, and before he even said a word about setting up the sump, he said it was going to burst. He told me he was 100% positive that it would happen eventually, and that if it didn't, it was the only one that didn't. The brace on the top is, indeed broken.. I searched and searched on the internet to find a case of this happening, but found nothing. Not one post about it ANYWHERE. So, if any of you have had this happen to you, or know someone who has.. Please let me know. Or any good ideas on a better brace for the top?


----------



## jrman83

Welcome.

If the brace on the top is broken it probably will eventually leak. The added pressure on the seams from the lack of the support causes it. I would fix the brace before you went any further.


----------



## phys

agreed with jr man. You could potentially make a metal brace that spread over the top. Put some bolts in each end and apply pressure (not directly onto the glass, make sure the pressure is spread over several inches using wood or another non-tipped item) to the top of the tank by moving in the bolts.. think of it as a giant C-clamp. This is a temporary fix until you find a new top for it. Make sure you only apply enough pressure to bring the cracks together. Move it slow, really slow.


----------



## Big Dog

Welcome to the forum. Best to buy a new top for the aquarium.


----------



## xwearthegrdgex

Ok well, now I have epoxy holding the brace together, with a piece of steel acting as a clamp over the top, there is maybe 15 gallons of water currently in the tank, so it isn't forcing the glass outward at the front of the tank. I'm going to leave the steel on until I see that the epoxy is holding up. Does anyone know of a website that sells replacements? Or possibly one with two braces, or three even? The braces won't interfere with my lighs in any way, so if I can have more support, I think I'll be better off. Any ideas?


----------



## xwearthegrdgex

So far, the epoxy is holding up well, water is only about two inches below the top, and the brace is holding on. Will post pictures when the tank is finished. Its still a new project, just transferred from a 55gallon.


----------



## phys

do you know who the original manufacturer is?


----------



## xwearthegrdgex

Its an all-glass, I've contacted them and received a part number.  I'm going to order it, and reinforce it before putting it on the tank. Just so I never have to go through this again. Thank you everybody for the info and the welcomes. Sorry I gave no introduction, I was worried about my tank flooding my house... and my downstairs neighbors.


----------



## phys

Good good! hope it turns out well for you!


----------

